# Practice Problems Advice



## Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm wondering how many problems or books people went through for practice problems.

I am doing the water enirvo module planning to go through these for the afternoon specific:

6 minute solutions - water resources breadth (20 problems) depth (80 problems)

6 minute solutions - environmental breadth (20 problems) depth (80 problems)

Lindeburg Civil PE Sample Exam Water Resources Depth (40 problems)

Lindeburg Civil PE Sample Exam Environmental Depth (40 problems)

NCEES Sample Exam 2011 Depth - Water &amp; Enviro (20 problems)

and these for the morning general section:

6 minute solutions - geotechnical breadth (20 problems)

6 minute solutions - transportation breadth (20 problems)

6 minute solutions - structural breadth (20 problems)

Lindeburg Civil PE Sample Exam Breadth (40 problems)

NCEES Sample Exam 2011 Breadth (20 problems)

I also have the CERM practice problems that I started but they seem even more involved than some of the six minute solutions.

Anyone who has passed have a similar plan or someone that didnt pass and used similar study problems? If anyone has any advice that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 25, 2013)

It seems like you are doing equal or more than most people. So you should be fine. Why do you say there are only 20 AM/PM NCEES problems? There should be 40 AM/ 40 PM, right? You might want to try to scoop up some more AM practice problems since the PPI problems are typically harder than the real exam. Try to find older NCEES sample exams, Mike's Exam Guide, etc. Good luck.


----------



## MikeMcC215 (Sep 27, 2013)

Your plan is sufficient to pass this test.


----------



## Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

Chief- there are acturally 40, my mistake.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 1, 2013)

Did you guys who have taken the test recommend buying the individual 6MS books to study for the morning breadth?

I'll be doing Transpo.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 1, 2013)

John Q said:


> Did you guys who have taken the test recommend buying the individual 6MS books to study for the morning breadth?
> 
> I'll be doing Transpo.




Well, if cost is no object then the more problems the better. I have seen people do this. But to me, $40-$60 each book was too much to spend for only 15-20 AM problems each. Not the best "bang for your problem buck".


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Oct 3, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> John Q said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys who have taken the test recommend buying the individual 6MS books to study for the morning breadth?
> ...




I agree with ptato, too expensive.

@John Q, I would only purchase the 6 Minute Solution book for the topic you plan to focus on during the afternoon (depth) portion of the exam. For morning (breadth) study, there are many other options. Example search in Amazon --&gt; http://tinyurl.com/n64aqh2


----------



## jeremy1usc (Oct 4, 2013)

Have any of you bought the Pass the Civil Eng Exam Guide Book by Tenaya Industries? I'm considering getting that and Mike's.


----------



## Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

I just purchased mikes guide. I am starting to think that i can expect problems for the morning section to be fairly basic questions. Am I correct in this? It looks like it will be like the civil specific eit. I'm seeing reaccruing topic within my ncees practice problems, mikes, and my specific guides, continuity, headloss, passive pressure, soil type, basic moment diagram, fill borrow pit ect. All at a basic knowledge level.. Am I correct on this?


----------



## MikeMcC215 (Oct 8, 2013)

Most morning problems are basic and can be solved off the top of your head.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 8, 2013)

Pizza said:


> I just purchased mikes guide. I am starting to think that i can expect problems for the morning section to be fairly basic questions. Am I correct in this? It looks like it will be like the civil specific eit. I'm seeing reaccruing topic within my ncees practice problems, mikes, and my specific guides, continuity, headloss, passive pressure, soil type, basic moment diagram, fill borrow pit ect. All at a basic knowledge level.. Am I correct on this?




Do not take anything for granted. Go in assuming you'll have a tough AM and a tough PM portion.


----------

